# Hello Brothers



## shadowwalker (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello all,
  I just joined this site, but have been a M.M. for 14 years now.  I have not been active in several years and have recently had some life-changing events that now allow me to resume my Travels.  Thank you for the great site.

Fraternally,
shadowwalker


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome shadowwalker!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 6, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## mark! (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome aboard brother, always good to have more experienced Masons along for the ride.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome fellow traveler.  It's good know that you're resuming your journey.


----------



## Benton (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome! Please share your experiences and insight with us as much as you like. No better place to do it.


----------



## peace out (Jan 12, 2011)

Howdy, shadowwalker


----------

